# Eingeschleppter Goldfisch



## sybill (5. Okt. 2011)

Hallo zusammen, bin neu hier und habe gleich eine dringende Frage. Über die Suche habe ich nicht so das richtige gefunden. Also: habe einen Kübel(60L) am Ende meiner Kräuterspirale, hat sich als richtiges  Biotop entwickelt, __ Molche , __ Frösche usw. Schreibe demnächst mal in der Teichvorstellung mehr. Habe im Frühjahr Teichpflanzen aus dem Baumarkt eingesetzt und denke dort war ein Goldfischei dran. Jedenfalls habe ich voller Erstaunen diese Woche einen ca. 5cm grossen, sehr hübschen __ Goldfisch darin entdeckt!!! Dass der dort nicht bleiben kann ist klar, aber was mach ich mit ihm? Habe kein Aquarium oder großen Teich kenne auch niemanden. Vielleicht will ihn ja hier jemand? Ich weiß, ist "nur" ein kleines Fischchen, aber es täte mir schon leid, wenn der im Winter qualvoll erfriert. Oder soll ich ihn in den Baumarkt zurückbringen, dort haben sie ja auch Fische? Bin dankbar für Ideen!


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (5. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Eingeschleppter  Goldfisch*

, im BM werden sie ihn wohl entsorgen da die Saison ja schon vorbei ist.

Ich schlage vor, Du holst den Kübel in den Keller (vielleicht zu zweit tragen) und lässt den Fisch dort so lange überwintern bis Du einen passenden Abnehmer gefunden hast.

Zusätzlich würde ich noch bei ebay-kleinanzeigen kostenfrei ne Anzeige schreiben, sicher findet sich da schnell jemand


----------



## elkop (5. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Eingeschleppter  Goldfisch*

hi ralf,
ich lese hier mit, denn ich (bzw. meine benachbarte freundin) habe ein problem. im teich des nachbarn befinden sich ca. 60 (!) goldfische. der teich ist ca. 3x4 m und ca. 1.20 m tief. als er vor zwei jahren angelegt wurde, habe ich ihr dringenst von goldfischen abgeraten, weil sie ein biotop ohne technik wollte. vergebens  nun hat sie das ergebnis: dauernd stark grüntrübes stinkendes  wasser, daraufhin hat sie eine pumpe eingesetzt, die auch nix bringt. jetzt will sie die fische loswerden. ich hab versprochen, ihr zu  helfen. aber das gestaltet sich schwierig. hab irgendwo im internet bei einer inseratenbörse eine anzeige aufgegeben, worauf sich eine frau aus der nächsten großstadt, linz, 15 km entfernt, gemeldet hat. sie würde 10 stück nehmen und bittet:dumm um  zustellung. naja....

nun schreibst du von kleinanzeigen bei ebay. offensichtlich bin ich zu blöd dazu  aber ich find sowas nicht. kannst du mir da einen tipp geben, wie ich da hinfinde? habe einen account bei ebay, aber naja, wie gesagt, wahrscheinlich zu blöd dazu.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (5. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Eingeschleppter  Goldfisch*

ich meine die Seite www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de oder deinetierwelt.de oder z.b. auch markt.de

nachdem hier im Forum keiner meinen Gründlingsnachwuchs (aus 3 sind ca. 70 geworden) haben wollte, habe ich eine Anzeige erstellt und einige Interessenten kamen dann abholen - das ging ganz schnell


----------



## Stoer (5. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Eingeschleppter  Goldfisch*

Hallo Ralf,

wie hast Du die Gründlinge aus einem 9000 l Teich herausbekommen ?


----------



## Christine (5. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Eingeschleppter  Goldfisch*

Hallo Elke,

ich denke, ebay kleinanzeigen gibt es bei ebay österreich nicht, da heisst das noch http://www.kijiji.at/.


----------



## sybill (5. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Eingeschleppter  Goldfisch*

Hallo und vielen Dank für die Tipps. In Keller tragen geht leider nicht, ist eingebuddelt. Ebay-Kleinanzeigen ist eine gute Idee. Habe ja zumindest nur einen kleinen Fisch, nicht so viele wie andere hier.
Aber hübsch ist er wirklich, oder?! Auch wenn grimmig guckt!
Liebe Grüsse, Simone


----------



## elkop (5. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Eingeschleppter  Goldfisch*

danke, liebe christine.
habe die anzeige bereits aufgegeben


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (6. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Eingeschleppter  Goldfisch*

 zusammen,

@ Simone, alternativ nimmst Du halt einen anderen großen Behhälter den Du mit einem großen Teich des Wassers aus dem Kübel draußen füllst und setzt ihn damit in den Keller - kontrollier immer mal die Wasser Temp draußen und entscheide selbst wann der richtige Zeitpunkt zum reinholen wäre.

@ Peter, die kleinen oder besser gesagt nun schon 2 J alten größeren halten sich immer im Schwarm gern an einem sonnigen Platz auf, komischerwiese haben die auch keine Angst vor dem Kescher sondern denken nur ans fressen wenn ich an den Teich komme - ich konnte die somit ganz einfach abkeschern

sicher habe ich aber noch so 20-30 drinn, die dürfen dann im Frühjahr umziehen

gestern, als ich das Herbstnetz gespannt habe, durfte ich wieder etwas Nachwuchs sehen - die kleinen sind so ca. 1-3 cm und ich kann sie noch nicht zuordenen welcher art sie sind


----------

